# Opinions On My Business Name(s) & Current Logo Wanted!



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

I have a new shop on etsy. It's empty but I'll begin to fill it with photos of products tomorrow, hopefully. I worked a good couple of days on a 3 dimensional logo. It's not perfect and I ultimately need to add some lotion bottles and body butter jas to the graphic. But for now, it's what I have. You can check out the logo at http://www.emcc.etsy.com. What does everyone think?

Also, I am having a tough time deciding on which business name to stick with. I started out with Erin's Custom Creations (a couple years ago). I played around with a ton of ideas on paper for some time and that's what I came up with.

Since then, I have changed it to Erin Marie's Custom Creations (to make it more unique-Erin is such a common name). Then a friend suggested simply "Erin Marie's."  Like "Mary Kay." But I decided it was not specific enough. And didn't describe the type of products I sell, to draw the right type of audience. So, I went back to Erin Marie's Custom Creations....but it is so long, it takes up too much space on my labels and logos. What does everyone think?


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 2, 2009)

It's hard isn't, picking a name.  Mine is a long one so I know what you mean about fitting on labels and such.  I think your banner looks great.  I'm having a new one done for my shop by a girl on Etsy, I really liked her stlye.  I can't wait to get it loaded into the shop!  Have heaps of fun loading in all your soaps, I think thats sometimes the best bit, seeing what they look like!


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*Very special*

Fantastic Banner.
Great start, bet your new site will be perfect.
Mary


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks Gobbler's Rum & Starduster!

Any personal preference on which of the names I listed, you like the most?  :?: 

The banner is my 1st (official) hand at 3 dimensional graphics. Still have a way to go, before I'll consider myself fluent in that area.  :wink:


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*Tuff*

Symathysing but no suggestions.
It's tuff working that one out.
Mary  :roll:


----------



## Gobbler's Run (Mar 2, 2009)

I like Erin Marie's Custom Creations bests *thumbs up*


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Tuff*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> Symathysing but no suggestions.
> It's tuff working that one out.
> Mary  :roll:



Yeah, it sure is. Thanks for the support though, Starduster.  :wink:


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Thanks, Gobbler's Run!*



			
				Gobbler's Run said:
			
		

> I like Erin Marie's Custom Creations bests *thumbs up*



Appreciate it :!:


----------



## AshleyR (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey!

I wonder if you should add something pertaining to it being a soap/bath and body business in your business name?

Like "Erin Marie's Bath & Body" or "Erin Marie's Soap Shoppe", etc.

If you need a logo made for cheap, let me know. I used to work for a Graphic Designer and have some experience.


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi there,
Love "Erin Marie's Bath & Body". Ashley is totally right; you should pick a name that shows direcly what you're selling.
Good luck!


----------



## pepperi27 (Mar 2, 2009)

How about just Erin's Custom Creations?


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Thanks Gals!*

Erin's Custom Creations was one of the original choices...but since Erin's such a common name...and many people online use Custom Creations...I want it to be more unique.

"Erin Marie's Soap Shoppe" sounds nice. I have given it thought in the past. I like the Shoppe term.

Do you think it's sufficient, even though I sell soap, creams, lotions, body butter, soy candles, etc?


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 2, 2009)

I would shorten it to either Erin Marie's Bath or Erin Marie Bath.  I think the later sounds classy.


----------



## starduster (Mar 2, 2009)

*try again*



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> I would shorten it to either Erin Marie's Bath or Erin Marie Bath.  I think the later sounds classy.



Very classy .Champagne name for a Champagne Lady.
Lady Erin of the Bath

My Lady Erin's Bathe


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 2, 2009)

*Thanks, Tabithat & Stardust..*

You Girls are sweet. :0)

I like the sound of Erin Marie's Bath...AND Erin Marie Bath.

Can't decide wether I want it with the s or not. The perfectionist in me says with the s. But perfect isn't always best. ;0)

Hmm....


----------



## starduster (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: Thanks, Tabithat & Stardust..*



			
				busymammaof3 said:
			
		

> You Girls are sweet. :0)
> 
> I like the sound of Erin Marie's Bath...AND Erin Marie Bath.
> 
> ...


There is only one logical way to sort this out.You and a few of your soap soriety under the plumb tree with some thing wet and bubbly and after a while you'll have it all worked out.
Seriously.Don't rush.Once you decide it will be with you a long time.
Give it a day or two and see how it feels.
 :idea:  :idea:  :idea:


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, I wish I had a soap gourp to sit under a plum tree! Heck, I wish  I had a plum tree to sit under for that matter! LOL  :wink: 

I have been in this delima for some time. Getting anxious. LOL But I think it's kind of like a weeding dress. When you see the right one...you will know it!

These have also come to mind.

Bath of Oil

Bath N Beauty

Bath of Sheba

So far no one is using "Bath of Sheba". I am really liking that one! I was sure it was already a household name. But apparently not!  

It would require a theme/design change (I have been working on my website with Yahoo Sitebuilder for over a year now). But it would be an elegant change. I'm thinking Wine red, gold and deep gree (nature) tones.


----------



## surf girl (Mar 3, 2009)

Of the variations so far, I like Erin's Bath & Body, or Erin Marie Bath.  Not sure how the candle thing fits in with that, though. Maybe Erin Marie Bath and Candle Company. I really _don't_ like "Custom Creations", nor do I care for the word "Shoppe" - but to each his own, right? It would be a boring world if we all liked the same things. Best of luck with your endeavour!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks, Surf Girl! I originally loved the phrase "Custom Creations." But as time progresses...I'm leaning more and more the other way.

Of all the names we've been throwig around so far...I am reallly liking Bath of Sheba. LOL I know it's one of the only ones no one suggested. LOL But Keep em coming...if you have more ideas/variations! This is great stimulation for that part of my brain!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

Bath of Erin

Bath by Erin

Baths by Erin...that one has a ring to it.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Bath of Sheba...*

I've been digging a little deeper abouther, the country she comes from and what the women there are like. I love the colors. I think maybe a mix between mediteranian and country italian would look good (for my label & website color scheme).


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2009)

As for Erin Marie Bath vs Erin Marie's Bath, adding the s is more approachable, w/o the s it is more upscale, it would depend on what clientel you were wanting to attract.

As for Bath of Sheba, I am sure I have eeen that before. I will go look around a bit.


----------



## Tabitha (Mar 3, 2009)

No Bath of Sheba, I did find a few Bathsheba soaps. 

When I typed in www.bathofsheba.com I got a booty call website (snicker)....

My 1st biz was called Pandora's Box (of flowers, a flower design biz) and I was always getting calls, guys looking for hookers :shock:    :? .


----------



## kwahlne (Mar 3, 2009)

I LOVE Bath of Sheba...  my personal favorite.  ;-)


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Tabitha...*

LOL Tat's funny. Yeah, I was sure I had seen it before too. The only thing I could find after hours of looking online (I couldn't sleep obviously) was a restaurant in ehtiopia called queen of Sheba. And I think the same soap company you found. Other than that...no actual business named "Bath of Sheba." So, I am siked! 



			
				Tabitha said:
			
		

> No Bath of Sheba, I did find a few Bathsheba soaps.
> 
> When I typed in www.bathofsheba.com I got a booty call website (snicker)....
> 
> My 1st biz was called Pandora's Box (of flowers, a flower design biz) and I was always getting calls, guys looking for hookers :shock:    :? .


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Thanks!*

Thank you, kwahlne!

I don't know why I hadn't thought of it before. Because I've always wanted a biblical correlation. Of course she has been mentioned elsewhere as well. Which is good. It is said that the location of her actual kingdom is not fully known...but most scholars believe it to be somewhere between Ethiopia and Yemen. I looked up photos of both women. Ethiopians are a bit darker, for the most part (at least from what little I know). But both are very beautiful.

I am really leaning heavily on "Bath of Sheba." I've asked my husband, Mom and Dad. So far so good. Of course I really had to quiz them about it. If you pulled up a list of bath & body shops...would you be drawn to "Bath of Sheba?" What does it cause you to think about when you read it?" Ect. LOL They were pretty insightful.



			
				kwahlne said:
			
		

> I LOVE Bath of Sheba...  my personal favorite.  ;-)


----------



## topcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Chiming in here late, I know.....I really like 'Bath of Sheba'.  Sounds very exotic yet says what you do.  

Royal Bath of Sheba 

Bath of Sheba - Royal Bodycare....???

Tanya


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 4, 2009)

*Thanks, Topcat!*

Thanks, Topcat! Good suggestion!

I've been working on daily moisturizer production all night/morning. I have a bad case of insomnia...and am between medications. These are the times when I REALLY get stuff done! LOL Plus, my mom is leaving tomorrow, most likely...and her and my aunt (which she will see at her destination) needed to reorder. So, I needed to get it done by this morning anyway. My feet& back are killing me...but I feel better now that it's done. Well, half way. Mom likes her basic. Aunt likes hers with tea tree oil. So, I have a whole other batch to do tomorrow...I mean...today. Phew!



			
				topcat said:
			
		

> Chiming in here late, I know.....I really like 'Bath of Sheba'.  Sounds very exotic yet says what you do.
> 
> Royal Bath of Sheba
> 
> ...


----------



## topcat (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow.....you are up late - I mean early...!  It is 9.45pm Wednedsay here at the moment.  Sounds like you work _with_ your insomnia, not against it :wink: 

Tanya


----------



## starduster (Mar 4, 2009)

*Good names*



> Chiming in here late, I know.....I really like 'Bath of Sheba'. Sounds very exotic yet says what you do.
> 
> Royal Bath of Sheba
> 
> Bath of Sheba - Royal Bodycare....???


 Tanya you put it so well.
I was thinking that to tht it conjures up imagaes of exotic Beauties.
Getting closer ,or maybe right on.
Mary  :wink:


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Thanks Ladies!*

Yeah, it would seem so (working with my insomnia).  

My laptop stopped working a few days ago. And my mother (as mentiond above) came home for a few days.

So, since her laptop is the exact same make/model of mine...andhas similar photo image editing software on it...I've been over there a ton. 
Hubby got put on disability last week. But it has been nice to have him home. Allowed me to work long hous on my business name, logo, labels and updated, etsy site...with out the 3 little ones distracting me.

So, here's what I came up with....thanks to the inspiration of you ladies1 THANK YOU! http://www.bathofsheba.etsy.com I think that online shop pretty much says it all (what I'm about anyway).

Let me know what y'all think!

PS
I live in South Texas...andI think the last post was like 4:30am or something. LOL


----------



## topcat (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Erin!  The logo looks wonderful....I am thinking another layer of outline in a soft complementary colour maybe?

And I love that you wish visitors a beautiful day - that is lovely  

Tanya


----------



## digit (Mar 6, 2009)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> When I typed in www.bathofsheba.com I got a booty call website (snicker)....
> 
> My 1st biz was called Pandora's Box (of flowers, a flower design biz) and I was always getting calls, guys looking for hookers :shock:    :? .




 Wonder if you collected a "cookie" from them. 

Uh...................wait, I don't understand, call who? 

Digit


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a quick note about names like "Mary Kay" -- it takes a TON of marketing, and years of business success and brand awareness to be successful with a name like that, which doesn't specify a product.  

That said, I like "Erin Marie's Bath & Body" 

"Custom Creations" seems a bit broad, of course...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2009)

PS.  I like the sound of "Erin Marie" in the name over "Bath of Sheba".  Plus, you definitely want to be able to register the domain name of whichever business name you choose, should you ever outgrow Etsy.   Just my $0.02!


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Check out the NEW Etsy Shop!*

I decided to go with Bath of Sheba.   

I don't mind having to ad onto the name, in order to register the domain name...once I reopen my website. Although it's always nice to have the domain name be exactly the same as the business name...it can be added onto easily if the 1st one's not available.

You're right about the whole "Mary Kay" thing. That's what was going through my mind the entire time. My mom has been a Mary Kay consultant for over 15 years. I read the book once. Amazing story.

Anyhoo...So, I've totally overhauled the new Etsy shop! From the welcome page all the way to the end of the policies page.

Let me know what Y'all think!

http://www.bathofsheba.etsy.com


----------



## starduster (Mar 7, 2009)

*Great stuff*

First of all I want to say I think you are wonderfull for sticking it out and working through the ideas. Brainstorming.Dats what this soaping site did with you and look whats happened. "Bath of Sheba". So classy.
Now I will pop over and look at your site.
 Wonderfull.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 7, 2009)

*Re: Great stuff*



			
				starduster said:
			
		

> First of all I want to say I think you are wonderfull for sticking it out and working through the ideas. Brainstorming. Thats what this soaping site did with you and look whats happened. "Bath of Sheba". So classy.
> Now I will pop over and look at your site.
> Wonderfull.



Yes, I agree. Thanks everybody for all your help and input! It really was a big help!

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this thread...I love the name Bath of Sheba, the imagery that comes to mind is so exotic and beautiful.  Your store looks great as does your logo - nice job....


----------



## busymammaof3 (Mar 7, 2009)

Lindy said:
			
		

> I don't know how I missed this thread...I love the name Bath of Sheba, the imagery that comes to mind is so exotic and beautiful.  Your store looks great as does your logo - nice job....



Thank you!


----------

